# MICROSKIFF.COM EAST COAST BASH - Long Point Park, Melbourne - July 18th, 2009



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am there Friday and Saturday night. Site 23


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Let me see if I can get it done for then. My girlfriend has been wanting to camp out so sounds like a good opportunity.


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I've marked it on my calendar for a great morning of fishing and the get together later.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I just got two boxes of cool SWAG from ESPN Outdoors! Thanks guys!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Please post if your going to make it I need a head count for food!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

3


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

2


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

1??


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I am going to have to skip this one. We have a wedding that weekend...Work comes first, just like I said it never would


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

atleast 2 maybe three


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure if I'll make it but subscribing, hopefully I'll be there.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

I probably won't be making this one.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

sure you can... start driving now..


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm... might just have to hurry up on my little project.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Man thats a longer ride than I thought. Might not be going if this gas keeps pushing 3 bucks a gallon.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I will be there this one is in my back yard......

Jan you got my cell....


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I will be there. I will likely fish a little first. If it is okay I will pull up and moor beside one of your Gheenoes.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I won't know for sure until a day or two before, but I am going to do my best to be there. 

-T


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I will be there with my daughter for the day.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Jan I may make this one, where is the closest NICE hotel with SWIMMING pool for the rats.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Not sure, Can anyone help Capt. David find a hotel?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I would go with Capt Hirams. Probably one of the most fun places in that area. I plan on going there by boat once or twice that weekend.

http://www.hirams.com

Info on the hotel at the resort
http://www.hirams.com/TheInn.cfm

_"All guests receive a complimentary deluxe continental breakfast, served in a well-appointed room that opens to both the lobby and pool areas. The free form, heated pool is beautifully landscaped with tropical foliage. A coin laundry, video games and vending machines are also available to our guests."_

------------------------------------------------------
One other recommendation of others that may be looking for a place to stay.

When we held the Custom Gheenoe Rally at Long Point Park this place was great to us. They don't have a pool but if you want a motel room for the night and a nice family run Italian restaurant this is the place to go. Pizza there is very good.

Rosati's Italian Restaurant and Beach Motel
5935 S Highway A1a, Melbourne Beach, FL[ch8206]
(321) 723-0383[ch8206]


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Can't go. FFT that weekend....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know if I'm going to be able to make it. A couple other things that I've been looking forward to are scheduled for the same day. The FFT is on the same day, and the Florida Marlins are breaking ground with a ceremony at the location for their new stadium. 

I guess I will let things get closer and see how the situation plays out. As far as funding, making it to the bash would be the most costly, but probably the most fun.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Gotta Bring frank's Boat .....

Dave


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll be in Marco Island that weekend, but will try to make the west coast shindig...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Woo Hoo!! I heard that Dave. See everyone there.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

I need directions from FT MYERS I would love to go and meet all of yall and fish and hang out. ;D [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mullet, plug the address into google maps or similar. 

Just wanted to update everyone. Due to a death in my family I will have to temporarily postpone the WEST Coast Event that was scheduled for August. I've very sorry but I have a lot of things I need to help my family out with. It's amazing how much one can collect over 90 years on this earth... 

The East Coast event is on and I can't wait to say hi to everyone! I would invite you West Coasters to come out if you can. It's going to be a great time!

I am also working on getting more cool SWAG for free giveaways. 

Looking forward to see everyone!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Two more updates, Tyler from Castway Customs and I are going to try to have a little "Installing SeaDek" demo plus lots of SeaDek product giveaways... Plus!!!!

Bob Machine Shop has offered up to offer a COOL door prize plus, stickers, hats, etc! You folks WON'T want to miss this!

Cheers


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

The West Coast Bash better be this good!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't miss the East Coast Bash... ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks to Custom Gheenoe for kicking in some SWAG! Folks if you leave this event with empty hands, it's your own dang fault! ;D ;D


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Is anyone planning to stay Saturday night, but not friday? I am trying to reserve a site for friday night for a friend, but must reserve two nights as no reservations are allowed for one night only.

Thanks and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

UPDATE: We will have the pavilion closest to the boat ramp. You'll see my truck there.

Also a reminder please everyone bring a covered dish. Mel at Ankona is supplying grilling goodies!

Thanks Jan


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like me and a date will make it. Count us in for 2. Jan, what time does the food need to be there?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Figure on starting the grill about noon ish I think.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

THis is my idea of camping out


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> THis is my idea of camping out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Got a box today from Bob's Machine Shop! Thanks guys! 

All I can say is the winner will certainly be "Jacked Up" about winning this prize! 

SWEET!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like Susan and I will make it over for
the day... So add 2 to the count!


----------



## wizard01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all,newbie to forum I'm looking forward to meeting you all and share info. Will be down @ LgPt Sat. sounds like fun will be coming from Honest John's. so count 2 in..


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Me and the fiance MAY come from the West Coast. Would just be driving down for the day. It's still iffy but it sounds like it's going to be too good to miss.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Flats Magic! [smiley=cheers.gif]
I've launched at Honest Johns before when
over your way... Cool place, see you Sat...

Yeah rkmurphy, we didn't plan on making
the trip either, BUT, can't help it, sounds too
good to pass up!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> can't help it, sounds too good to pass up!


Don't miss it!


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I will be there !!! (2 for head count)


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be there, covered dish in hand Saturday morning. 

Someone please escort Brett, he's iffy on coming. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone, thanks for making this happen Jan & Microskiff.com

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> ISomeone please escort Brett, he's iffy on coming.


I'll just ban him if he doesn't show up.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[smiley=ban.gif]

No thanks, I prefer:










If you want a laugh, try posting the name of the brand in the image above.
You end up with Old latin persone.

         [smiley=happy.gif]

If I can make it, I'll be there.
Life being what it is, there's no guarantees.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

As mentioned before Tyler from Cast Away Customs will be on hand with some free SeaDek pads, plus he's going to do an install on Project Native. Plus he'll have his digitizer on hand! If you have something you want SeaDek'ed Bring it and Tyler will put it to his digitizer!

Also Ted Miller from Polk Tractor Company - 3450 havendale blvd nw - Winter Haven Fl 33881 will have some cool SWAG too... Thanks!


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

QUESTION? Can we consume BEER in the park? Oh and I need some sea deck... This is the start on my vacation...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a poor map, but will give you an idea of where we'll be. The Red pavilion. 

Cheers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The more time goes by, the more I hate the thought of missing it. But I don't want to go boatless.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sure someone will be happy to take you out... anyone here help a fellow member out? 

BTW, food will start about noonish... when things get hot. 

I will see when Tyler wants to do his "How To" for SeaDek install...

I know this event conflicts with the FFT (Friendly Flamingo Tourney) That could not be helped. Sorry. It's a tough decision for our members from down south. The FFT is a great event... but I think mine will be better... LOL ;D 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Another update. Mel is stepping up the food game! He's making pulled pork with two different home made sauces...


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

My self and daughter will be there.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

More updates to Page 1... Thanks Ted!


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

> QUESTION?  Can we consume BEER in the park?   Oh and I need some sea deck...  This is the start on my vacation...


No firearms even with cwp
on Brevard county parks but beer is allowed 
if over 21 years of age.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Change Myself and both daughters so (3 total)


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

2


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

More SWAG! Just finished a review of a new push pole called "The Superstick" Someone will win one!

Cheers


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

I really need a new pusher....How we sign up?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im in for 2 people.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

One more day til I leave [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Doesn't look like I'll make it... 
Making the turn into the office parking lot this morning,
the clutch slave gave out on my Tundra. (after 150,000 miles)
Looks like I'll be dealing with a repair this weekend.
Oh well, some you win, some you lose. Either way, it's all entertainment.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Brett, Sorry to hear about the needed repair. I still think you could make it. Lots of Members heading this way that would give you a ride. Should we start a pole?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got to repair it. It's how I get to work.
No truck, no work. No work, no money.
No money, no fishing. See? I've got my priorities right!

                                 ;D

Better to have the problem show up now,
than while towing down to Sebastian, hmmm?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The slave cylinder should be a quick fix. On a Tacoma anyway as I have never owned a Tundra. The firewall one is very easy. I hope you can get it fixed in time and make it. 

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Brett see link below.

http://www.automedia.com/Slave_Cylinder_Replacement/ccr20010901sc/1

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link Frank.
I've got the tools and the time.
Just a question of parts delivery.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

2 maybe, I should stay here and work in the shop, But...... [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

We'll see if I've got my priorities right! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

> One more day til I leave [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif]


One more day for me too!!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like this is going to be fun. Looking forward to seeing some of you. ;D


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Only some of us


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yeah gettin pumped now. i'll have a couple CG style TM with me. if anyone's lookin to purchase. both will fit a 13 or 15 4 HS. one's got a welded on rod holder on it.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Only some of us


OK, most of you. ;D

I'm bringing the latin persony collard greens and cole slaw, so my wife might need to catch a ride back north. ;D

Why can't I type in s-p-i-c-y without getting latin persony? What's up with that?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

The house smells so good the Wife is baking Ghirardelli Brownies for me to bring.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

If we need I have a larger charcoal grill I can bring but let me know ASAP if poss


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

What is the fastest way to get there from I-95 traveling from Havana....


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

When you see the Orange/Blue cookies make sure you got some before there gone, they are amazing.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> The house smells so good the Wife is baking Ghirardelli Brownies for me to bring.


OMG!!!!!

My wife cooked those for a trip we took one time from St Lucie inlet to Eleuthera with 2 buddies. One guy, Bob, kept going below decks the whole time over and we didn't know what he was doing. Took us 10 hours to get to Eleuthera so he made a lot of trips belowdecks.

Stayed a week and when I came home my wife asked how we liked the brownies. "Brownies? What brownies?" I asked. 

Apparantly she hid some Ghirardelli brownies in one of my fishing bags before I left in the morning, and immediately when she said that I knew what Bob was doing when he kept going below decks. 

SOB ate them ALL on the way over!!!

-T


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Excited for the east coast bash just hours from leaving the house. I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's been a long day.
Clutch rebuilt, linkages adjusted.
Assuming it don't burn up on the drive down

                          [smiley=carcrash.gif]

I should see ya'll tomorrow morn 'bout 10 am.
After I git a l'il snook chasing done...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Pass this along, lunch will be about noon and we will start the give away items about 1:30-2 ish. I litterly have over 150 items for our give away... if you go home empty handed... it's your own dang fault! ;D

My wife will have the free raffle tickets... Please makesure you have your ticket! 

Cheers


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

We'll be headin' your way in just a few minutes...
See you after a while!  Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The party is over. Everyone has left. I have a campsite and its started to rain. Perfect time to post photos.

Thanks to everyone who had a hand in putting this event on. Food was outstanding from the BBQ, the sauce to all of the side dishes. Nice seeing all of the different boats come together and share stories.









































































Maverick brought this beast. I saw the look on Jan's face when they got off the water. It was similar to just getting off of a thrill ride at the amusement park.



















Hookers cool home made grab bar.










The schwag give-a-way. Great job making sure everyone got something good.










If he had really won one. ;D










Two of the big prize winners.










This is what its all about right here.










Tyler from Castaway Customs doing his magic. This is CNC cut SeaDeck cut in a teak pattern. It looks outstanding.










ChasinTail doing work on his Merc.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]Tom you owe me a new keyboard [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

> [smiley=1-lmao.gif]Tom you owe me a new keyboard  [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]



Tom you build some topnotch jack plates I really like your 
work and design [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun, wish I could have made it.

I love that teak dek!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Susan and I had a blast! Hats off to MicroSkiff
for throwin' the party! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
Mels pork and special sauces were great and the 
sides everyone brought too! Thanks again, Dave


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

It was great to meet everyone. Finally got to put a face to some usernames. Haha.

My fiance suggested that next time we wear some "Hello my name is..." stickers with our microskiff.com names on them.

I look forward to doing it again and maybe next time I'll get some water time in! D*mn tiller extension...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad you guys had fun and sorry I couldnt make it. :'(


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for coming out. Without you there would be no microskiff.com!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I also want to thank all the great folks who helped to make the event so great with FREE swag and food!

Ankona
Bobs Machine Shop
Castaway Customs
Custom Gheenoe
ESPN Outdoors
FINS Super Lines
Maverick Boats
Ted Miller from Polk Tractor Company
Seadek
Star Brite
The Superstick
Greg Watts - Gulps, Spiderwire, Bass Assassins 

We had a great time and look forward to the next event.

P.S. I had a bunch of Ankona Boats Native Stickers I was supposed to bring... well I forgot. Send me an email or PM if you want one and I'll send it to you.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to go shopping and pick up some of that Star Brite "Spider Away", now that product seemed to raise some eyebrows at the bash. 

http://www.starbrite.com/productdetail.cfm?ID=1738&ProductCat=Marine&ProductSCat=Specialty%20Items&ProductSSCat=

I don't do spiders....

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Brett came through in a clutch situation, he should win MVP.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I really regretted having a prior commitment, but after seeing all these posts, now I really feel down. Not that I did't have fun at my daughter-in-law's 50th birthday bash (she is a hoot), but I was torn. I am really, really, really, really sorry that I missed this. But I'm glad it went over big and everyone had a great time.

Kemo 

P.S. - Did I say I was _REALLY_ sorry that I missed it?


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Jan thanks for the great event. It was great meeting everyone. Yes I did travel 165 miles with two kids under 3 years old. Jen and Helen loved the camp site I did get to have a wonderful dinner with Jen and Jan. The only person missing was D man. Now on the the give aways, ANYONE need a HAT? ANYONE need some promtional Gulp sand fleas etc. Send me a message telling me how you invited 5 of your friends to signup for microskiff.com and just LOOKED at my site www.sflangler.com. I will mail out all the "hats" and other "stuff" I recieved as I get "enough" free "shit"
David


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

> I really regretted having a prior commitment, but after seeing all these posts, now I really feel down.  Not that I did't have fun at my daughter-in-law's 50th birthday bash (she is a hoot), but I was torn.  I am really, really, really, really sorry that I missed this.  But I'm glad it went over big and everyone had a great time.
> 
> Kemo
> 
> P.S. - Did I say I was _REALLY_ sorry that I missed it?


50th Bdays are once in a lifetime....I'm sure there will be more get togethers for Microskiff.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> I really regretted having a prior commitment, but after seeing all these posts, now I really feel down.  Not that I did't have fun at my daughter-in-law's 50th birthday bash (she is a hoot), but I was torn.  I am really, really, really, really sorry that I missed this.  But I'm glad it went over big and everyone had a great time.
> 
> Kemo
> 
> P.S. - Did I say I was _REALLY_ sorry that I missed it?


Ah don't beat yourself up too bad, it was a good time though.

Just make it up by attending ALL the next ones. Oh and the rally this year, which by my calculations is 4 million miles away. something like that.


----------

